# Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??



## GolemX (25. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

Ich wollte mal wissen ob mir jemand sagen kann was die Kopyto Relax Gummifische so im Einkauf kosten ? (12cm, 15cm)  
Was für Preise kann man denn raushandeln bei einer Abnahme von sagen wir 100, 200, 500 Stck ?  
Gibt es vom Hersteller direkt ne Möglichkeit zu bestellen ? 

Fragen über Fragen |kopfkrat


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Werde Händler, dann bekommst Du den Einkaufspreis.:m

Und ich verspreche Dir, Du wirst entäuscht sein....


----------



## Bigone (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Die Kopyto Fabrik steht in Polen, ich kauf da immer wie ein geistesgestörter ein, 23cm farbe egal für ca. 1,70euro usw. gruß Gerald


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Echt?

Wo denn?


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

http://www.relax.bielawa.pl/pl/kontakt


----------



## Brassmann (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Wohne ca. 10 Kilometer vor der Polnischen Grenze. Direkt hinter der Grenze liegen viele kleine Geschäfte ...viele Angel Geschäfte....und fast alle führen Koytos für seeehhhhrrr wenig Geld ^^

Wusste garnicht das sie bei uns "teuer" sind :]


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Kostenpunkt für einen Kopyto? Größe eigentlich egal; ich will nur mal einen Vergleich haben.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Wie Tommi schon schrieb,werde Händler (oder Aussendienstler :q) und dann weißt Du das...

Greetz


----------



## Brassmann (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Hi Chris denke mal die Frage ging an mich 

Kann ich dir gerade leider nicht sagen aber da meine Kippen eh zur Neige gehen und ich Morgen frei habe werd ich mal wieder zu meinem Stammhändler nach Polen fahren. Werd dann mal wieder paar kaufen...und die Preise notieren ^^


----------



## Knobbes (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Kennt jemand einen sehr Zuverlässigen Polnischen Händler , bei dem man auch auf Deutsch bestellen kann und die Kopytos günstig erhältlich sind?


----------



## T1m0 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

frag doch brassmann ob er dir welche mitbringt und du ihm das geld überweist  so würde ich es machen


----------



## Knobbes (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

@Brassmann,

kannst du mal bitte nach den Preis von den 7,5 cm  Kopyto  Classic schauen, was die so in Polen kosten.


----------



## Knigge007 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Hi,

wenn man diesen Fred so liest könnte man gerade meinen man müsse für 20 Gufis nen ganzen Monat arbeiten....


OP ich glaub nicht das du irgendwo nur weil du für 100€ Gufis einkaufst nen Sonder Rabatt bekommst (da bist wohl einer von vielen anderen die täglich für 100€ einkaufen) ,außer du würdest von einem Gufi gleich 200 stück + kaufen...*aber was bringt dir das???????*

Oder willst 300 Gufis in der selben Farbe und selben Größe?

Der Raubfischspezi hat viele Gufis Versand ab 60€ kostenlos......http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/

Der hat massig Gufis http://www.camo-tackle.de/91-m-boan....html?osCsid=f201755510df1c45ca58cbcfca02ee8b

http://www.germantackle.de/Gummikoeder:::3.html?XTCsid=dc688238fdf58d54daab700a7f48e0f0

http://www.americantackleshop.com/epages/61219517.sf

und die sonstigen üblichen Verdächtigen....


Jedenfalls wirst du keinen Mega günstigen Shop finden...außer du kaufst deine Gufis dann demnächst im Lidl oder Aldi ein,lol!


----------



## Udo561 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Hi,
ich wundere mich auch .
Ich bin ja sehr oft am Wasser , verliere auch den ein oder anderen Gummi , aber wenn ich mit im Jahr so um die 50-70 Gummi´s kaufe kommt das hin.
Die kosten ja nu nicht die Welt.
Ich frage mich was man mit 200 oder mehr Gummis macht,
ja ok , ich meine aber die zum angeln :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> wenn man diesen Fred so liest könnte man gerade meinen man müsse für 20 Gufis nen ganzen Monat arbeiten....


20 GuFis? Soll ich nach drei Wochen dann zum Spinnfischen aufhören? |supergri


----------



## grumic81 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Hallo,

also ich versteh die ganze Sache nicht wirklich.
So ein 8 cm Kopyto kostet so irgendwo um die 50 Cent, das ist doch ein echt guter Tarif oder ned?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Jungs, denkt doch mal nach...
Wenn ihr jetzt alle anfangt Eure kleinteile irgendwo im Ausland zu kaufen weil ihr 20% spart, ihr eure neuen Ruten irgendwo im Netz bestellt, eure Schnur direkt beim Hersteller kauft...
Was soll euer Händler machen??
Wollt ihr bald ohne Fachhändler leben??
Wo wollt ihr denn ne richtige Beratung bekommen??
Wo wollt ihr mal ne Rute in die Hand nehmen bevor ihr sie kauft???

Und das alles wegen ein paar %én ????

Aber wahrscheinlich ne Stange Kippen die Woche rauchen und n Auto mit 13ltr/100km fahren |uhoh:

Ich denke da spart man am falschen Ende und dann jaulen wenn der Händler zumacht...

Sorry aber DAS versteh ich wirklich nicht...

Greetz


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Wenn die Ersparnis bei teilweise mehr als 50% liegt, dann spare ich meiner Ansicht nach nicht am falschen Ende. Keine Ahnung wie es den anderen geht, aber ich habe nicht soviel Kohle übrigt das ich die zum Teil horrenden Preise im lokalen Angelgeschäft zahlen will.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



christian36 schrieb:


> die zum Teil horrenden Preise im lokalen Angelgeschäft zahlen will.


 
Keine Ahnung wie teuer bei Deinem lokalen Händler die Preise für Gummis sind. Aber die Preise im Netz sind im Normalfall sehr, sehr, sehr eng kalkuliert.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Das war auf das Posting von Boot angler bezogen, der ja hoffentlich mit gutem Beispiel voran geht und keine Preise vergleicht, sondern ausschließlich bei Händlern vor Ort kauft.

btw. Ein 4er Kopyto kostet hier ~1€ und ein 20g Jig in etwa genauso viel.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



christian36 schrieb:


> btw. Ein 4er Kopyto kostet hier ~1€ und ein 20g Jig in etwa genauso viel.


 
Das ist allerdings ziemlich teuer....|bigeyes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das war auf das Posting von Boot angler bezogen, der ja hoffentlich mit gutem Beispiel voran geht und keine Preise vergleicht, sondern ausschließlich bei Händlern vor Ort kauft.
> 
> btw. Ein 4er Kopyto kostet hier ~1€ und ein 20g Jig in etwa genauso viel.


 
Man kann auch vor Ort Preise vergleichen...
Und sicherlich tu ich das, kaufe aber meine Sachen beim günstigeren Händler...
Und fahre nicht nach Polen oder so...
Sondern ich lasse mein Geld in der Deutschen Wirtschaft und Unterstütze damit Fachhändler...

Übrigens Rauche ich auch nicht, und fahre nen Wagen mit 6 Ltr/100km, nur falls du mir wieder mit der Geschichte mit dem guten Beispiel kommen möchtest...

Grüße#h


----------



## Anglerjugend (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings ziemlich teuer....|bigeyes


 
Jo hab ich auch schon viel billiger gesehen.


----------



## rouvi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Jaja mirco und was ist mit dem motorrad?? 

ne ich finde auch - internetpreise gut und schön, aber die deutsche wirtschaft und besonders den fachhänder um die ecke unterstützen besser... irgendwie "moralischer".

und wenn du jahrelang deine gummifische beim händer kaufst, bekommst du auch mal prozente... auf dauer hast dus dann wieder raus... und beim biber gibts sogar maln käffchen beim plausch! 

wenn ich natürlich ne 100€ Rute im Inet (inkl versand) 30€ günsitger bekommst, spar ich da natürlich auch, aber bei so kleinkram?? ich weiß ja nicht...

lg


----------



## Anglerjugend (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



rouvi schrieb:


> Jaja mirco und was mit mit dem motorrad??
> 
> ne ich finde auch - internetpreise gut und schön, aber die deutsche wirtschaft und besonders den fachhänder um die ecke unterstützen besser... irgendwie "moralischer".
> 
> ...


 
Seh ich auch so und als ich mir meine Gummifische besorgen wollte war ich auch in 2 Läden vorher, doch keiner hatte die Farben und passenden Größen die ich gesucht habe.
Das Internet hat halt den riesen Vorteil der Auswahl ...
und es macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn in einem Laden was zu kaufen was ich eigenltich nich oder nur halb so gesucht habe.
Aber der Wille war ja da ;-).


----------



## maxe-hh (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

hmmm, kommt halt drauf an wo man wohnt. hier in hh sind zwei der top gufi läden überhaupt. da gehe ich natürlich persönlich zum laden.
aber wenn ich meinen alten stammshop hier sehe #d
mitlerweile nur dummes gelaber, scheiss beratung ausser man redet mitm chef und preise wo man denkt auf die beratung kann ich sch****** ich kauf im netz.
wenn man nen fachhandel hat  und will durch beratung ect. seine kunden ziehen bzw. behalten muss man eben ma was tun. 
hier in hh gibt es drei löden wo ich genau wegen hochnäsigkeit, schlechter beratung und teure preise nicht mehr hingehe.
und das sehen mehrere leute genauso. tja, wer zu lang schläft verpennt den tag.


----------



## Bigone (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Also Jungs, ich habe eine Polin geheiratet, und fahre mindestens 3 mal im Jahr nach ZIELONA GORA, ehemals Grünberg, da gibt es einen riesen Angelladen, das CENTRUM WEDKARSKIE, ich habe noch nie so eine große Auswahl an Kopytos und Jaxxon Wobblern gesehen wie da. Komischer weise gibt es dazu aber nur den standart Bleikopf in rund. In dem Laden gibt es einen Verkäufer der sehr gut deutsch spricht. Fahrt einfach hin greift zu bis die Tüten reißen. Nach meinen Erfahrungen klappt der Versand nicht so gut, oft gehen Pakete zufällig verloren oder brauchen Monate.


----------



## Bigone (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

hier in hh gibt es drei löden wo ich genau wegen hochnäsigkeit, schlechter beratung und teure preise nicht mehr hingehe.
und das sehen mehrere leute genauso. HA, ich weiß wen du meinst und kann mich nur anschließen, arrogantes Gelaber und dauernd der gleiche Spruch " WIE, DU hAST DAS NICHT??? DAS MUßT DU UNBEDINGT HABEN "#d


----------



## Anglerjugend (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Bigone schrieb:


> hier in hh gibt es drei löden wo ich genau wegen hochnäsigkeit, schlechter beratung und teure preise nicht mehr hingehe.
> und das sehen mehrere leute genauso. HA, ich weiß wen du meinst und kann mich nur anschließen, arrogantes Gelaber und dauernd der gleiche Spruch " WIE, DU hAST DAS NICHT??? DAS MUßT DU UNBEDINGT HABEN "#d


 
Sogar solch einem Laden hab ich die Chance gegeben ....


----------



## maxe-hh (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

so ungefähr.
der eine laden sagen wir mal netter weise laden x.
da fragt man was bekommt ne pampige antwort. haben die was nich was du suchst und fragst nach kommt sowas " siehst doch das wir es nich haben, was nich da ist is nicht da".

der andere laden ist eigentlich klasse aber der typ der da verkauft, oh man
"wie keine 100 fische gestern gefangn?" "also, ich hab dieses jahr schon jeden meter hecht in der alster gefangen, die kenn ich schon alle beim vornamen!"
und wenn du was haben willst merkst du der typ hat fast keine ahnung und will dir immer genau das andrehen was du nicht willst, auch wenn das was er loswerden will billiger is, als das was ich benötige.
und, alles was sie haben ist genau das was ich suche.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Jungs, denkt doch mal nach...
> Wenn ihr jetzt alle anfangt Eure kleinteile irgendwo im Ausland zu kaufen weil ihr 20% spart, ihr eure neuen Ruten irgendwo im Netz bestellt, eure Schnur direkt beim Hersteller kauft...
> Was soll euer Händler machen??
> Wollt ihr bald ohne Fachhändler leben??
> ...



Ich hab hier zwei/drei Händler in meiner "Nähe". Den einen kannste knicken, da kriegste mit Glück ein paar Maden und das war's im Grunde schon. Ahnung hat der gute Mensch gar nicht bis gar nicht.
Der andere ist ziemlich auf die Meeresfischerei orientiert: Spinnfischen ist kaum vorhanden. Beratung... kann ich nichts zu sagen.
Zum dritten fahre ich ~ 30 min. Der hat viel da und auch eine brauchbare bis gute Beratung, aber ist fast doppelt so teuer als normal. 



Boot angler schrieb:


> Wollt ihr bald ohne Fachhändler leben??


Wenn alle Fachhändler so sind, wie die hier, hätte ich kein Problem damit...



Boot angler schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr denn ne richtige Beratung bekommen??


Bauch ich meist nicht, da die Leute eh kein Plan davon haben, was ich vor habe, oder den Kopf schütteln (z.B. Rutenlänge von 1.80 m). 



Boot angler schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr mal ne Rute in die Hand nehmen bevor ihr sie kauft???


Wenn der Händler welche hätte die mich interessieren... 



Ich hab meine Gummiköder bisher bei Camo oder Tacklewarehouse gekauft. Bei Camo gibt es mehr den normalen Kram, von Tacklewarehouse hab ich mehr Krebsimmitate und sowas. Bei den Preisen kann man eigentlich nicht sonderlich meckern.

Wenn man wirklich 2-300 Stück von einer Sorte/Farbe kauft, kann man sicherlich auch mal so ein Shop anschreiben und fragen, ob man sich da nicht irgendwo einigen kann.


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

http://www.camo-tackle.de/
Versuchts mal hier! Die sind sehr zuverlässig und kostet auch nicht die Welt. Senden innerhalb von 72h. Kann ich nur empfehlen
MFG HHjung 93


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

also ich kaufe meine gufis entweder In POland ,oder wenn ich in HH bin bei der Gummitanke.


----------



## Anglerjugend (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Wieviel billiger sind die Dinger jetzt in Polen, gemessen an den Internetpreisen hier in Deutschland?


----------



## Bigone (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Das kommt auf den Kurs an, zu Zt. 1 euro= 4,6Zl. Ein Kopyto in 12cm kostet 2ZL, 50gr. Also  54cent. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie teuer die Dinger hier sind.


----------



## maxe-hh (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

ca. nen euro.


----------



## Anglerjugend (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Dann spart man so ca ~30cent pro Gummifisch in der größe.
Wenn man auf Masse kauft dürft es sich sogar lohnen wenn die Jigköpfe auch so billig sind.


----------



## Bigone (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Jigköpfe sind echt billig, aber wie gesagt es gibt nur die Kugelköpfe Von 3 bis 50gramm.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Jigs gieße ich seit Jahren nur noch selbst. Ein Jig kommt mich umgerechnet auf ~2 Cent.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



enorm schrieb:


> ca. nen euro.


 
Also der 11 cm liegt bei 70 cent |bigeyes





christian36 schrieb:


> Jigs gieße ich seit Jahren nur noch selbst. Ein Jig kommt mich umgerechnet auf ~2 Cent.


 
Wie machst Du das denn?
Ich bezahl für den Haken ja schon gute 10 cent


----------



## maxe-hh (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

@ tomi
jo, beid ir im laden ist das so #6

sach ma, weisst du als händler an wen ich mich wenden könnte wenn ich zufällig den nilsmaster jointed suchen würde? 

sorry für ot


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



enorm schrieb:


> @ tomi
> jo, beid ir im laden ist das so #6
> 
> sach ma, weisst du als händler an wen ich mich wenden könnte wenn ich zufällig den nilsmaster jointed suchen würde?
> ...


 
Ich schau morgen mal im Katalog nach..


----------



## honeybee (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ein Jig kommt mich umgerechnet auf ~2 Cent.



Da würden bestimmt viele wissen wollen wie Du das anstellst....
2 Cent für nen Jig....Hut ab


----------



## maxe-hh (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

das ist nett, danke #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich hab hier zwei/drei Händler in meiner "Nähe". Den einen kannste knicken, da kriegste mit Glück ein paar Maden und das war's im Grunde schon. Ahnung hat der gute Mensch gar nicht bis gar nicht.
> Der andere ist ziemlich auf die Meeresfischerei orientiert: Spinnfischen ist kaum vorhanden. Beratung... kann ich nichts zu sagen.
> Zum dritten fahre ich ~ 30 min. Der hat viel da und auch eine brauchbare bis gute Beratung, aber ist fast doppelt so teuer als normal.
> 
> ...


 
Klar, es gibt auch Ecken wo es keinen "kompetenten" Händler gibt...
Trotzdem geht mir diese "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität tierisch auf den Sack.
Und wenn ich dann immer höre wie viele Leute zum "schnäpchen pflücken" z.B. Nach KaKi zu M***** fahren um Angebote zu kaufen die es am 1. Tag schon nichtmehr gibt (Rarenium für 99,-) um dann anderen Kleinkram zu kaufen der 1. Überteuert ist und 2. der Sprit für die 60km (eine Tour) nichtmal mitgerechnet ist #d
Irgendwo geht das alles zu weit und ist einfach "sinnfrei"...
Das das gleiche Tackle in einem Onlineshop günstiger ist ist klar, der muss keine große Miete für ein Ladengeschäft zahlen, hat somitkeine zusätzlichen Heizkosten und Stromkosten für den Laden, muss keine 2 oder 3 Angestellten bezahlen...
Wie gesagt, ICH möchte auch in Zukunft nicht auf einen KOMPETENTEN Tackle Dealer verzichten und Unterstützte "meinen" somit nach Kräften...


@Chrizzi: beim TWH kommst aber auch nicht gerade günstig weg 
So mit shipping, Zoll und Versand...
Aber dafür kriegst du ja Sachen die es hier nicht gibt (DAS verstehe ich  )


Grüße

Mirco

PS: und mein Mopped verbraucht (bei "Straffreier" Fahrweise) auch bei gerade mal 6ltr!!!
Ausserdem kann ich es mir leisten OHNE dann bei meinem Tackle meinem "Dealer" zu umgehen |rolleyes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das denn?
> Ich bezahl für den Haken ja schon gute 10 cent


1000 5/0 VMC Barbarian aufm Flohmarkt für 30€ kaufen :vik:
War aber leider nur ein einziges Mal und mehr hatte er nicht da :/ Normalerweise kosten 1000 5150er VMC so um die ~140€, wobei ich in keinem Shop die BN gefunden hab *hmpf*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



christian36 schrieb:


> 1000 5/0 VMC Barbarian aufm Flohmarkt für 30€ kaufen :vik:
> War aber leider nur ein einziges Mal und mehr hatte er nicht da :/ Normalerweise kosten 1000 5150er VMC so um die ~140€, wobei ich in keinem Shop die BN gefunden hab *hmpf*


 

Sind ohne Blei schon 3 Cent *grübel*


----------



## Anglerjugend (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Man beachte das "~" vor dem 2 cent.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Ich war zu faul um Stromkosten und Anschaffungskosten der Gussform zu addieren, die Einnahmen der Verkäufe einiger selbstgegossenen Jigs abzuziehen um auf den exakten Preis pro Jig zu kommen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich war zu faul um Stromkosten und Anschaffungskosten der Gussform zu addieren, die Einnahmen der Verkäufe einiger selbstgegossenen Jigs abzuziehen um auf den exakten Preis pro Jig zu kommen.


 
Hoffe das ließt dein zuständiger Steuerbeamter nicht :q


Wenn Tommi seine Jigs selber macht dann kosten ihn die ~1000€ oder was???
Weil er verkauft davon ja viel mehr als du...
Das ist doch ne Milchmädchenrechnung...
Und das Material (gußform) und die Energie fehlen (wie du oben ja schon schriebst) auch noch in deiner "Kalkulation...

DICH kostet dann (nach Verkauf einiger Jigs) ein Jig ca 2cent, 
DAS ist natürlich ein "schnäpper" , hoffe das Du "dich Schützt" bei gießen und beim nachbehandeln, denn DAS ist mal wirklich Gesundheitsschädigend...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Esoxfreund (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

also der Kurs war heute bei 4,08 Zloty für nen Euro.
bei meinem Händler in Polen bekomme ich 8g Rundköpfe für 21 cent/Stück, die Preise für die 8cm Kopytos liegen etwa bei 40-55cent das Stück..
Die Manns Predator werden auch viel in PL verkauft, die sind allerdings etwas teurer.( aber auch nicht schlecht)
Es gibt aber auch viele gute Onlineshops in D wo man sehr gut und günstig kaufen kann, was die Beratung von Ruten/Rollen/Ködern angeht, da ist man hier im AB doch prima beraten #6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Hoffe das ließt dein zuständiger Steuerbeamter nicht :q


Darf er ruhig lesen, weil die Freigrenze immer noch bei 511,99 € liegt.



> Wenn Tommi seine Jigs selber macht dann kosten ihn die ~1000€ oder was???
> Weil er verkauft davon ja viel mehr als du...


Keine Ahnung. Frag ihn halt. Aber was genau hat das mit einer meiner Aussagen zu tun?



> Das ist doch ne Milchmädchenrechnung...
> Und das Material (gußform) und die Energie fehlen (wie du oben ja schon schriebst) auch noch in deiner "Kalkulation...


Richtig. Alles in allem ist aber ein Jig immer noch billiger als in einem Geschäft.



> DICH kostet dann (nach Verkauf einiger Jigs) ein Jig ca 2cent,
> DAS ist natürlich ein "schnäpper" , hoffe das Du "dich Schützt" bei gießen und beim nachbehandeln, denn DAS ist mal wirklich Gesundheitsschädigend...


Ja. Sogar eine FFP3. Was kommt als nächstes? Wirfst Du mir vor die Umwelt zu schädigen weil ich keine Filteranlage installiert habe und Strom anstelle von Solarenergie verwende?


Fakt ist das mich ein selbstgegossener Jigkopf billiger kommt als ein vergleichbarer Jig in einem Shop. Egal welche wilden Prophezeiungen Du noch rauskramst. Du darfst aber nach wie vor zu Deinem lokalem Tackledealer gehen und dort einkaufen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Was fühlst Du dich denn so "angepisst"???

DAS ist der Grund warum ich EXTRA Smilies hinter meine nicht ganz Ernst gemeinten Zeilen gesetzt habe...
Aber egal...


Und ich habe mir wirklich Sorgen um deine Gesundheit gemacht und nicht um die Umwelt, aber auch das ist egal...

Von mir aus fühl dich von der ganzen Welt ungerecht behandelt, ich habe es NICHT SO gemeint wie du dir den Stiefel jetzt anziehst...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Ich lese was Du schreibst und nicht was Du meinst und 





> DAS ist der Grund warum ich EXTRA Smilies hinter meine nicht ganz Ernst gemeinten Zeilen gesetzt habe...


Ich seh nur einen Smilie und darauf hast Du eine normale Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Boot angler schrieb:


> @Chrizzi: beim TWH kommst aber auch nicht gerade günstig weg
> So mit shipping, Zoll und Versand...
> Aber dafür kriegst du ja Sachen die es hier nicht gibt (DAS verstehe ich  )



Für eine "Kleinsendung" (unter 100 USD) zahlst du 7.50 USD Versand. Hier in D zahlt man auch Versand. 

Die 19 % Steuer sind auch nicht so ausschlaggebend, wenn ich da Sachen überhaupt oder dann immernoch günstiger bekomme. 

Z.B.:
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSOFTLUNKER-LCFSF.html
und 
http://www.camo-tackle.de/fins-fish....html?osCsid=6752dbf55a93be8d08d4865ebe7bcae5

Der Fin-S bei TWH kostet 3.90 USD = ~ 3 Euro netto => 3.60 Euro mit Steuer => ~ 1/3 gespart. Porto ist etwa gleich...
Wenn man da ein klein wenig die SALES beachtet gibt's da teilweise echt sau günstig guten Kram.


----------



## Traveangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Sauber Leute

geiz is so geil

Ihr schaut euch dann sicher das Gerät erst beim Dealer um die Ecke an ,nehmt es in die Hand,probiert es aus, last euch beraten und kauft dann im Netz am besten noch im Ausland!

Und dann wundert Ihr euch das wir immer mehr Arbeitslose haben !

Und der Händler der 5,50 Euro für 10 Gufis nimmt ist wirklich ein Halsabschneider, da kaufe ich doch gleich im Amiland , spare 2 Euros und lasse die Ware um die halbe Erdkugel schippern , der CO2 ausstoss den meine Sendung verursacht ist mir als Angler ja auch scheiss egal! #q

Ich kaufe meine Angelgeräte zu 90 % bei meinem Händler um die Ecke ! Der kennt mich , gibt immer Tips und ist auch nicht teuer .






> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Boot angler*
> 
> 
> ...



das war mal ! Und dies war auch nur für private Veräußerungsgeschäften ! Bedeutet du kaufst Dir 100 Jigköpfe brauchst diese aber doch nicht und verkaufst diese dann OHNE gewinnabsicht !

Du aber verkaufst deine mit Gewinnabsicht um deinen EK niedrig zu bekommen . Das ist schon ab dem ersten Cent gewerblich und damit steuerpflichtig.

@Mirco



> Das das gleiche Tackle in einem Onlineshop günstiger ist ist klar, der muss keine große Miete für ein Ladengeschäft zahlen, hat somitkeine zusätzlichen Heizkosten und Stromkosten für den Laden, muss keine 2 oder 3 Angestellten bezahlen...



Mirco , da kann ich Dir nicht zustimmen ! |supergri

Auch ein Online Händler muss ein Lager haben und Angestellte die die Ware verpacken.  Heizkosten und Strom braucht er auch ! Um erfolgreich zu sein muss er auch ordentlich Werbung im Netz machen , muss seinen Shop ständig Suma optimieren. Dann muss er noch die Versandkosten der Rücksendungen aus Wiederruf einrechnen .
Dann kommen natürlich nicht alles 100% verkaufsfähig wieder vom Kunden zurück , sprich die Wertminderung müste eigentlich auch mit eingerechnet werden bei den Onlinepreisen !

Rein logisch müste ein Onlineshop TEURER sein als ein Ladengeschäft !!!

ist er aber meistens nicht


----------



## Brassmann (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

So leute jetzt hört mal auf hier rumzumotzen wie die kleinen Kinder :] Ist ja teilweise echt lächerlich was Erwachsene Leute hier für einen Aufstand machen.

Zu den GuFis die ICH! in Polen kaufe.....die haben für MICH in meiner Region halt die Größte auswahl und die Günstigsten Preise und weil ich eh fast jedes 2 Wochenende in Polen bin...warum nicht da kaufen?

Mein Stammladen in Deutschland hat dadurch nicht wirklich zu leiden da sie kaum Kopytos etc. besitzten...da kauf ich mir lieder die Ruten, Rollen und Lures (Gerade erst wieder ne kleine Spro und dazu ne passende Fireline Smoke)

Ich glaub uns geht dieses Wetter allen nur auf den S***

Also lasst uns drauf hoffen das es bald taut und alle Seen/Flüssen wieder Frei sind vom dicken Eis 

So....und ich fahr jetzt nach Polen


----------



## Slotti (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Sauber Leute
> 
> geiz is so geil
> 
> ...




|good:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Ihr schaut euch dann sicher das Gerät erst beim Dealer um die Ecke an ,nehmt es in die Hand,probiert es aus, last euch beraten und kauft dann im Netz am besten noch im Ausland!


Nein. Hör auf mir sowas zu unterstellen.



> Und der Händler der 5,50 Euro für 10 Gufis nimmt ist wirklich ein Halsabschneider, da kaufe ich doch gleich im Amiland , spare 2 Euros und lasse die Ware um die halbe Erdkugel schippern , der CO2 ausstoss den meine Sendung verursacht ist mir als Angler ja auch scheiss egal! #q


Liest Du eigentlich was ich hier schreibe? Hier kosten 10 GuFis ~10 Euro, also komm mal wieder runter von Deine Trip oder fahr mit dem Rad zum Fischen wenn Du so auf Umweltschutz aus bist.
Laut Deiner Logik (CO2-Ausstoss) bestellst Du absolut gar nichts online bzw. läßt Dir auch nichts schicken. Die Ausrede "Der Paketdienst fährt ja sowieso" oder "Ein Auto verbraucht weniger als ein Schiff/Flugzeug" zieht nicht.



> Ich kaufe meine Angelgeräte zu 90 % bei meinem Händler um die Ecke ! Der kennt mich , gibt immer Tips und ist auch nicht teuer .


Ist ja in Ordnung. Ich lade Dich gerne mal zu einem Einkaufsbummel hier in der Gegend ein. Dann darfst Du Dir 10 GuFis und 10 Jigs kaufen und Dich wundern wieso auf auf 20€ nix mehr rauskriegst.



> das war mal ! Und dies war auch nur für private Veräußerungsgeschäften ! Bedeutet du kaufst Dir 100 Jigköpfe brauchst diese aber doch nicht und verkaufst diese dann OHNE gewinnabsicht !
> Du aber verkaufst deine mit Gewinnabsicht um deinen EK niedrig zu bekommen . Das ist schon ab dem ersten Cent gewerblich und damit steuerpflichtig.


Du darfst mir gerne den Fiskus auf den Hals hetzen. Der hat im Gegensatz zu Dir Ahnung, weiß wovon er redet und handelt erst wenn er alle Fakten kennt. Ich hab die 1000 VMCs gekauft, den Großteil vergossen und den Rest verkauft. So. Und jetzt?
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ..

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich lachen oder weinen soll wenn wegen jedem Pippifax gleich mit gesetzlichem Halbwissen um sich geworfen wird.


----------



## snorreausflake (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Hoffe das ließt dein zuständiger Steuerbeamter nicht :q


Hoffe deiner auch nicht zwecks Verkeih von Boliegerät

Also ich fahr gern in die Läden in meiner Nähe, wenn ich dann aber nen 10cm Big Hammer für 2,15€ seh und im Netz 0,92€ dafür zahle dann seh ich net ein warum ich den beim Händler kaufen soll#d
Bei Ruten/Rollen bin ich aber gewillt ein bissle mehr auszugeben wie im Netz, ich kann die Rute vorher testen und wenn´s Probleme gibt hat man immer nen reellen Ansprechpartner#6


----------



## GolemX (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn man diesen Fred so liest könnte man gerade meinen man müsse für 20 Gufis nen ganzen Monat arbeiten....
> 
> ...



Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach, 
Wir sind 5 Angler die gerne einen Großeinkauf machen wollen, 
da wäre man ja blöd sich nicht vorher zu erkundigen, oder wie siehst Du/Ihr das?  
Ich finds teilweise echt lächerlich wie hier auf legitime Fragen geantwortet wird,.. 

Geiz ist Geil ? ohne Witz da kommt mir schon die Galle hoch bei solchen Sprüchen, es geht nicht um Geiz sondern um einfache Logik, warum sollte man mehr ausgeben wenn´s auch günstiger geht? 

@ Boot angler, 
Finde ich echt gut das Du gerne deinen "Kompetenten" Anglerladen unterstützt, aber sind wir mal ehrlich, das ist dein Bier und hat überhaupt nix mit meiner Frage zu tun.  
Ob ich/wir gerne bei unseren Einkäufen etwas sparen möchte geht eigentlich auch nur uns was an und ich persönlich sehs absolut nicht als "sinnfrei" an.  
Da kanns mir eigentlich Wurst sein ob es jemand anderes aufn Sack geht. 
#h

Es geht hier nicht um Sinn und Zweck, es geht hier nicht um die Erhaltung von Arbeitsplätze oder Umweltschutz oder was auch immer so mittlerweile geposted wurde *kopfschüttel*, 
Es war eine ganz simple Frage, vielleicht solltet Ihr nochmal mein OP lesen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Bei Ruten/Rollen bin ich aber gewillt ein bissle mehr auszugeben wie im Netz, ich kann die Rute vorher testen und wenn´s Probleme gibt hat man immer nen reellen Ansprechpartner#6


Das ist auch schon der einzige Grund wieso ich ab und zu bei meinem lokalen Händler kaufe. In Sachen Beratung kam ich mir bisher in jedem Angelgeschäft verarscht vor.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Junge Junge Junge #d#d#d
Ihr müsst Euch ja alle mega auf den Schlips getreten fühlen...
Wenn man in einem Forum nichtmal mehr das Pro und Contra eines Auslandseinkaufes SACHLICH Diskutieren kann #q
Echt traurig das einige hier sich bei "Denkanstößen" in die Hose machen und sich in ihrer "Ehre" gekränkt fühlen...
Macht mal weiter so , ich bin raus...

Talk to the Hand my "Friend"


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Du hast doch angefangen unsachlich zu werden und anderen vorgeworfen das es nicht in Ordnung ist im Ausland zu kaufen, also wieso schmollst Du jetzt?


----------



## lippfried (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

da kann man diskutieren wie man will - der mensch ist wie er ist, und jeder ist sich bekanntlich selbst der nächste! 
und jeder ( oder mind. 95 % ) wird folglich immer da kaufen, wo er es am günstigsten bekommt.
selbst wenn da sein nebenan pleite geht ... so ist das leben!?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Vorhin grad ein Paket bekommen: 40 Stück 10cm Kopytos, 20 Stück 12cm Sandras und 20 Stück Salty Bites Shad, Mustad Sprengringe (Marke Grob) und noch testweise SparcPoint Drillinge mitbestellt. Alles in allem ~60€.
Die 40 Kopytos kosten hier im Ladengeschäft 36€.
Die 20 Salty Bites kosten hier pro Stück 0,95€, also 19€
Eine 12cm Sandra kostet hier 1,2€; also 24€
Die Drillinge gibts hier gar nicht (es sei denn ich kauf mir die Daiwa Tournament und die sind keinen Cent wert) und Sprengringe in der Größe hab ich auch noch nirgends gesehen.

Wenn ich mir die Preise so ansehe, dann werde ich auch in Zukunft online bestellen; und zwar da wo es am billigsten ist. Die komplett überteuerten Preise der Ladengeschäfte hier vor Ort kann zahlen wer will. Ich garantiert nicht.


----------



## Bobster (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

...schmeißt Du das jetzt alles ins Wasser


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

wenn alle ihre lebensmittel immer beim -tante emma laden- um d. ecke gekauft hätten, würde es heute keine discounter geben, aber da heute jeder sparen muß,gehen wir ALLE zum discounter!


und bei angelsachen sehe ich das ähnlich-


----------



## Traveangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nein. Hör auf mir sowas zu unterstellen.
> 
> das unterstelle ich Dir doch garnicht ! Aber glaube mir es gibt genug die es so machen !
> 
> ...




Du kannst meinetwegen soviel Jigköpfe machen wie Du möchtest , ich wollt nix anderes sagen als dass Service nun mal Geld kostet und ich froh bin das ich einen guten Dealer um die Ecke habe ! Da ist es mir dann auch mal ein paar ct teurer egal. Darum ist der billigste Onlineshop auch nicht immer der beste , weil Service nun mal Zeit und Geld kostet !


----------



## zanderzone (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Welche Kopytos nehmt ihr denn? River oder Classic??


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Traveangler schrieb:


> *Kann ich nix zu sagen , kenne deine Händler nicht ! [...]
> Kann ich nix zu sagen , kenne deine Händler nicht !
> *


Richtig. Aber es ist schonmal nicht in Ordnung das ich woanders einkaufe und mir Geld spare.



> Du kannst meinetwegen soviel Jigköpfe machen wie Du möchtest , ich wollt nix anderes sagen als dass Service nun mal Geld kostet und ich froh bin das ich einen *guten Dealer* um die Ecke habe ! Da ist es mir dann auch mal *ein paar ct teurer* egal. Darum ist der billigste Onlineshop auch nicht immer der beste , weil *Service* nun mal Zeit und Geld kostet !


Wenn diese Optionen bei mir auch der Fall wären, dann würde ich beim Händler nebenan einkaufen.
Ich lade Dich gerne mal zu einem Einkaufsbummel hier im Raum Regensburg ein. Dann darfst Du Dir bei einem Tackledealer anhören das "Shimano taugt nix! Nimm Daiwa! Da machst nichts falsch damit!" (Note: Ich hab gefragt ob er eine Stradic vor Ort hat und als Alternative hat er mir eine Sweepfire oder wie das Billigteil heißt in die Hand gedrückt). Der zweite nuschelt in seinen Bart rein und erklärt mir das die SpeedMaster, Beastmaster und Forcemaster den gleichen Blank und nur andere Ringe/Griffe haben und der Dritte labert Dich ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste mit seinem D.A.M-Zeugs voll (80g WG reichen zum Wallerfischen, weil die mehr verträgt). Vom letzten will man nichts kaufen, weil da eine 12er Sandra 2€ kostet.

Kleinzeug und Verbrauchsmaterial (Kunstköder, Vorfachmaterial, ..) kosten hier im Schnitt mindestens das Doppelte. Und jetzt will ich doch bitte eine Erklärung haben, wieso ich nicht im Ausland oder in einem billigerem Onlineshop bestellen soll?
Genau darum geht es nämlich. Um Bestellungen im Ausland. Und nicht um Kostenersparnis im Cent-Bereich. Damit hast nämlich Du angefangen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Mir stellen sich jedemal die Nackenhaare wenn ich diesen Mist von Service, Umtausch etc. höre. Ich schreibe von mir persönlich hier, wie oft tausche ich etwas um, wie oft bekomme ich eine gute Auskunft im Angelladen, wie oft wurde mir die Ware zum Auto oder nach Hause getragen, wie oft hat mich ein Angelhändler gefragt wie es mir geht, wie oft habe ich Service bekommen und und und?????????? 

Sorry, aber ich habe keinerlei Vorteile von meinem Angelladen ausser dass ich viel mehr bezahle und dass fast ausschliesslich für nichts. Und bisher war der Service im WWW wesendlich besser wie jedem Angelladen der um mich rum liegt.

Boot Angler, bei deinen Texten mache ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen um dich, oder hast du nur Langeweile. Ich hoffe es ist nichts ernsthafteres.


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe keinerlei Vorteile von meinem Angelladen ausser dass ich viel mehr bezahle und dass fast ausschliesslich für nichts. Und bisher war der Service im WWW wesendlich besser wie jedem Angelladen der um mich rum liegt.
> 
> seh ich auch so...


----------



## Traveangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Sagt mal

Ihr müst ja alle ganz bescheidene Angeldealer bei euch haben


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Ach komm, jeder geht wohl mal erst zum nächsten Händler und alles was es dort nicht oder im Web billiger gibt wird dann alternativ erworben.

Jeder mag vorher begrabbeln etc pp aber hier und wahrscheinlich sonstwo auch gibt es halt nicht alles was man will. Und ich hatte vor kurzem den Fall dass die die Butch Light zum ersten BC-Testen nehmen wollte, lokal 109.00Euro, Bucht 30.00Euro + Versand. 

Ein Beispiel, aber denke ich schon allgemein gültig.

Lokale Händler, die auf Zack sind, führen auch einen brauchbaren Online-Shop.

P.S. Und wenn ich nahe der Grenze zu Polen wohnen würde wäre ich auch öfters dort, meine benötigten Zillionen Kippen kaufen und wenn ich schon dort bin Tackle, so what........


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Sagt mal
> 
> Ihr müst ja alle ganz bescheidene Angeldealer bei euch haben




Nun erzähl mir mal was dein Dealer für dich macht, damit ich dich verstehen kann.


----------



## Chrizzi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Sauber Leute
> 
> geiz is so geil
> 
> Ihr schaut euch dann sicher das Gerät erst beim Dealer um die Ecke an ,nehmt es in die Hand,probiert es aus, last euch beraten und kauft dann im Netz am besten noch im Ausland!



Was ich suche, hat mein "Dealer" eh nicht. Dann brauch ich auch gar nicht erst hin. Selbst die "größte" Messe hier in der Umgebung (AnJa) war ein totaler reinfall. Da hätte man sich das Spritgeld auch sparen können. 



Traveangler schrieb:


> Und der Händler der 5,50 Euro für 10 Gufis nimmt ist wirklich ein Halsabschneider, da kaufe ich doch gleich im Amiland , spare 2 Euros und lasse die Ware um die halbe Erdkugel schippern , der CO2 ausstoss den meine Sendung verursacht ist mir als Angler ja auch scheiss egal! #q



Wenn eh eine Bestellung bei TWH ansteht oder Sachen die ich will/brauche im Sale sind, warum nicht da kaufen/mitbestellen. Wenn man mal leicht 50 % spart. Oft wird ja in den USA oder sonstwo gekauft, weil es die Sachen hier nicht gibt, oder hier total überteuert sind. 

50 % sind nicht wenig. Wenn ich anstelle von 100 Euro nur 50 bezahle, ist das ein echter Batzen Geld... Dafür gibt es hier noch eine Spule Stroft GPT oder was auch immer, meinetwegen auch ein Brötchen beim Bäcker. 



Traveangler schrieb:


> Ich kaufe meine Angelgeräte zu 90 % bei meinem Händler um die Ecke ! Der kennt mich , gibt immer Tips und ist auch nicht teuer .



Schön wenn dein Händler die Sachen hat, die du suchst und auch nicht so teuer ist. Meine haben das nicht, oder sind sau teuer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Nur ein Beispiel : Ledger Booms kosten hier in Celle bei einen Angelladen 2,49€ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im Onlineshop bezahle ich 0,99€ . Auch Gufis sind da total überteuert.

Wenn ich "nur" ein paar Kleinteile brauche, gehe ich zum Angelladen,aber wenn es größere Mengen sind ,die ich kaufen möchte, kaufe ich online.

Achja, ich bin auch son Ar....sch,der sich im Angelladen die Ruten anschaut und dann im Netz vergleiche und dann kaufe, wo ich die Rute am günstigen bekomme.Ich habe dabei kein schlechtes Gewissen! Ich war 2002 arbeitslos-da hat "mein" Angelladen auch nicht seine Briefbogen bei "meiner" Firma drucken lassen um so mein Job zu retten! 


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## marcel1182 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

also bei euren dealerpreisen kann ich euch teilweise echt verstehen. zum glück ist meiner bisschen humaner. zahle für kopytos bis 12cm je 70 ct und jigs 4erpack 2.20. am ende an der kasse macht er dann meist nochmal pi mal daumen abrunden #6 
da lohnt sichs fast online nicht mit versandkosten usw ausser als beilage bei eventuellen anschaffungen


----------



## stichling-hunter (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Wenn man in einem Forum nichtmal mehr das Pro und Contra eines Auslandseinkaufes SACHLICH Diskutieren kann ...


Kannst du doch gerne tun aber dann eröffne dir dazu deine eigenes Thema!
Dem Threadersteller gegenüber ist dein Offtopic-Gesabbel nämlich auch nicht grad die feine Forumsart!


----------



## Bigone (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Also ich kaufe gerne im Internet, bestes Beispiel: 2 kg Co2 Flasche für mein Aquarium, im Futterhaus Hamburg für 179 Euro. Exakt die gleiche Flasche bei Ebay nagelneu vom Brauerei Bedarf für keine 60 Euro inklusive Versand. Und da wundern sich einige,daß ich nicht den Händler in der Nähe unterstütze???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

mein reden!


----------



## minus1 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

ich versteh es nicht : 100 VMC Barbarian Outbarb aus den USA
für 14,00 € incl. Versand. In Deutschland gibbet 10 Stck für 3,98 € . ohne Versand. #c


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



minus1 schrieb:


> ich versteh es nicht : 100 VMC Barbarian Outbarb aus den USA
> für 14,00 € incl. Versand. In Deutschland gibbet 10 Stck für 3,98 € . ohne Versand. #c



und die Verdienen ja auch noch an den Haken.


Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten für Händler und Kunden:

*"Im Einkauf liegt der Gewinn"* oder 
"Jeden Tag stehen genug *Dumme bzw. nicht ausgeschlafene* auf du mußt sie nur finden"

Die Frage ist nur zu welcher Gruppe man sich sich gesellt oder ob man sich zu den Glücklichen zählen darf die genügend Geld haben dass es einem Wurst sein kann.


----------



## Knobbes (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Bekomme in Deutschland die Kopytos Classic 8cm für 0,44€.
Weiss einer  wo ich die in Deutschland online noch günstiger bekomme.
Deshalb würden mich die Preise mal vom Ausland und speziell von Polen interessieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Wo bekommst Du die Gufis für den Preis???

Link???


----------



## Anglerjugend (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Mein Fazit:

Ich finde es hängt von dem Erfahrungen ab, ob man im Laden oder Online oder in Polen kauft.
Wenn die Kleinteile in den Läden zu teuer sind und auch noch die Beratung fehlt, fällt es jemandem nicht schwer Online oder im Ausland zu bestellen/kaufen.
Doch wenn ich lese wie Andere in ihren Läden behandelt werden und die Preise sind kann ich verstehen das im Laden gekauft wird.
Doch man muss auch beachten das unser Markt über Angebot und Nachfrage geregelt wird und somit der Laden überlebt der seine Kunden am besten behandeln und sich nicht überteuert presentiert.
Und ein weiterer Punkt ist wieviel Einkommen eine Person hat - ich bin Schüler - und wer jetzt kommt vonwegen Angeln ist halt ein teures Hobbie dem kann ich nur sagen mit mach Angeln spaß und trotzdem muss ich um mein Hobbie betreiben zu können auf den cent achten, denn es geht auch günstig.

D.h ich kann beide Seiten verstehen und ich bin auch dafür, wenn der Preis und die Beratung stimmt, dass man die lokalen Händler annehmen sollte und auch dort kaufen sollte.
Aber man muss auch nich jedliche schelchte Beratung hinnehmen oder wenn ca 5 Dauersitzer in dem Laden sitzen und nur dumme Sprüche drücken... ist zwar selten - kommt aber vor.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: jedem das seine.


----------



## Knobbes (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Kein Geheimniss, bei der Gummitanke.
im Januar mach ich immer eine Großbestellung ,so das ich dann ab einem Betrag keinen Versandkosten mehr zahl.


----------



## Brassmann (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

Mein Laden wo ich sonst kaufe hat wohl über Winter zu :] naja jedenfalls war ich gerade noch mal mit Freudnin drüben in einem größeren Geschäft....

Wollte gerade paar Bilder machen leider hat meine Cam versagt :>

Jedenfalls kosten die 16 cm Kopystos da...1,80 Wucher.....Naja in 1-2 Monaten hat der andere wieder auf und dann wird da richtig eingekauft :vik:


----------



## Dennert (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Und fahre nicht nach Polen oder so...
> Sondern ich lasse mein Geld in der Deutschen Wirtschaft und Unterstütze damit Fachhändler...


 
Dieser Satz ist ein Witz wenn man bedenkt, dass wir in einem Land leben, dessen Wirtschaft zu einem Großteil auf Export ausgerichtet ist. 

Meine (Ex) Händler kaufen billigen Plunder aus Osteuropa und Asien und verramschen ihn hier teuer in ihrem Fachgeschäft.
Sowas soll ich ünterstützen, der deutschen Wirtschaft zuliebe?


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Dennert schrieb:


> Dieser Satz ist ein Witz wenn man bedenkt, dass wir in einem Land leben, dessen Wirtschaft zu einem Großteil auf Export ausgerichtet ist.
> 
> Meine (Ex) Händler kaufen billigen Plunder aus Osteuropa und Asien und verramschen ihn hier teuer in ihrem Fachgeschäft.
> Sowas soll ich ünterstützen, der deutschen Wirtschaft zuliebe?




|good: 
Sollte jedem wenigstens klar sein wie der Hase läuft, bevor man diese Händler unterstützen möchte.


----------



## minus1 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> |good:
> Sollte jedem wenigstens klar sein wie der Hase läuft, bevor man diese Händler unterstützen möchte.


Gibt es überhaupt noch Angelgerätehersteller, die in Deutschland produzieren ?;+


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*

D.A.M? (Ist mehr eine Frage als eine Antwort)


----------



## Lorenz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



minus1 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch Angelgerätehersteller, die in Deutschland produzieren ?;+



Gigafish? 
Hakuma vielleicht? 

Sind die Kollegen die,mehr oder weniger nebenbei, spezielle Rod/High Pods,Spezialrutenhalter (z.B. fürs Welsfischen),Kunstköder (Jighaken,TwinTurner,Welsblinker...),Wallerhölzer usw. bauen schon "Hersteller"? Ansonsten gibts glaube ich echt nicht viel...#c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



minus1 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch Angelgerätehersteller, die in Deutschland produzieren ?;+


 

Hybrida Wobbler würden mir da noch einfallen, die kommen aus dem Schwarzwald.

Und das DAM ein Hersteller ist wage ich mal schwer zu bezweifeln...
Die importieren doch auch nur und lassen Ihren Namen auf die Produkte drucken.  (wie fast alle.)


----------



## minus1 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Gummifische Einkaufspreis ??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hybrida Wobbler würden mir da noch einfallen, die kommen aus dem Schwarzwald.
> 
> Und das DAM ein Hersteller ist wage ich mal schwer zu bezweifeln...
> Die importieren doch auch nur und lassen Ihren Namen auf die Produkte drucken.  (wie fast alle.)


...genau deswegen kauf ich mein Tackle im www . Wenn schon der überwiegende Teil in Asien oder Osteuropa produziert wird, dann ist es für mich legitim, beim preiswertesten Anbieter zu bestellen - macht jeder Gewerbetreibende genauso, wenn die Produkte vergleichbar sind. Nur das der Markt auf Grund von Internet heute transparenter geworden ist.


----------

